# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Αναπαραγωγή ιθαγενών εκτροφής >  Γαρδέλια και μούλοι (αναπαραγωγή 2015)

## dimitris_patra

Η εγγραφή μου εδώ έγινε τώρα που σχεδόν τελείωσε η αναπαραγωγική περίοδος. Ασχολούμαι με γαρδέλια και μούλους. Γενικά καλά πήγα με την έννοια ότι και πουλάκια έβγαλα αλλά κυρίως γιατί το "ταξίδι" αυτό είχε και φέτος απ όλα......κατι λίγα αυγά έξω απ την φωλιά, αυγά που δεν εκκολάφτηκαν την τελευταία στιγμή, πουλιά που εκκολάφτηκαν αλλά ήταν τελείως αδύναμα και δεν επιβίωσαν.......κλπ...κλπ.......  δηλ. απ όλα είχα!!!! Και με τα γαρδέλια και με τους μούλους.
 Όλα αυτά λοιπόν .....οι εμπειρίες, οι απορίες, οι στεναχώριες, οι χαρές είναι που με κάνουν να συνεχίζω!!!!
Αυτή την στιγμή εχω μόνο μία φωλιά με αυγά, την τελευταία, και έχω ήδη χωρίσει τα άλλα ζευγάρια μου......

Μερικές εικόνες από την φετινή χρονιά.......













........άντε να ξεχειμωνιάσουν καλά τα πουλάκια μας.....και του χρόνου να πάμε όλοι καλύτερα!!!!!

----------


## CreCkotiels

Πολύ όμορφα !!! 
Εύχομαι κ.Δημήτρη του χρόνου τα πράγματα να πάνε πολύ καλύτερα !!!   :Anim 25: 
Φέτος παρακολουθόντας τις προσπάθειες των παιδιών εδώ στο φόρουμ , όλοι είχαν τέτοια περιστατικά ! 
Εδώ και στην φύση βλέπαμε αυτά τα περιστατικά !!! 
Ο καιρός τα τρέλανε όλα φέτος !

----------


## dimitris_patra

Γιατί δεν μου προβάλει ολόκληρο το μήνυμα????

----------


## kostaskirki

Ολα ειναι στο προγραμα της αναπαραγωγης!!
Και οι χαρες και οι λυπες!! Μακαρι καθε χρονο και καλυτερα!!

----------


## CreCkotiels

> Γιατί δεν μου προβάλει ολόκληρο το μήνυμα????


για μια στιγμή το εμφάνιζε ολόκληρο ! 
Αυτά που είδα ήταν πολύ όμορφα πουλάκια !!!! 
 :Happy0064:

----------


## jk21

Καλη συνεχεια Δημητρη !  με το καλο να βαφτουν ολα ανεξαιρετως τα πουλακια και του χρονου να δουμε ομορφες στιγμες απο την αρχη της αναπαραγωγης 


... αλλα και πριν απο αυτη 

*Στιγμιότυπα από την εκτροφή μας**Το βάψιμο της μάσκας στην "πράξη"*

* το ποστ οπως ειδες φαινεται πια ολοκληρο .Στο φορουμ εχουμε ενα τεχνικο προβλημα (bug ) οταν  υπαρχουν κολλητα διαφορετικα σημεια στιξης ή παρενθεσεις ή μερικες φορες αν τα σημεια στιξης ειναι κολλητα με λεξεις  .Τοτε κοβεται το ποστ στο σημειο εκεινο

----------


## xrisam

Να τα χαίρεσαι!! ::

----------


## nikolaslo

Πολυ ομορφα να σου ζησουν και του χρονου μονο χαρες

----------


## dimitris_patra

> Πολυ ομορφα να σου ζησουν και του χρονου μονο χαρες


Νικόλα σ ευχαριστώ πολύ........εχω δει το πμ αλλά επειδή είμαι νέος εδώ δεν έχω την δυνατότητα απάντησης.......θα σου απαντήσω σύντομα.

----------


## dimitris_patra

.......ας βάλω και γω να δείτε ένα από τα φετινά μουλάκια μου.......μισοβαμμένο.....

----------


## kostas karderines

Κούκλος και ασπρουλης!

----------


## CreCkotiels

πωπωπωπω βρε ένα ζουζούνι !!  :: 
Μούλος είναι καρδερινοκάναρο ή μικρό καρδερινάκι μιας και δε ξέρω από αυτά . 
Πολύ πολύ όμορφο !!!

----------


## dimitris_patra

καρδερινοκάναρο είναι.......μούλος είναι στην λαϊκή γαρδελάδικη διάλεκτο!!!!

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

ωραιο πουλι!!!  :Happy0065:

----------


## dimitris_patra

> ωραιο πουλι!!!


το συγκεκριμένο προέκυψε από λευκή κανάρα......έβγαλε τρία, ένα εντελώς κοινό χρώμα, αυτό, και ένα θηλυκό που είναι πιό λευκό στο στήθος αλλά χωρίς λευκό στο σβέρκο.........στην επόμενη γέννα ατύχησα.......την 4-5 μέρα της επώασης βρήκα την κανάρα τέζα μέσα στην φωλιά ενώ δεν είχα καταλάβει  να έχει κάτι.....

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

κριμα να χασεις την καναρα.

αν θες να βγαζεις ομορφα μουλακια ψαξε για λουτινο καναρες και γαρδελια με λευκισμο. :winky:

----------


## dimitris_patra

> κριμα να χασεις την καναρα.
> 
> αν θες να βγαζεις ομορφα μουλακια ψαξε για λουτινο καναρες και γαρδελια με λευκισμο.


δίνω περισσότερη σημασία στο τι ακούω.......βέβαια δεν με χαλάει και η εμφάνιση!!!!

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

εννοειτε!!! :Happy0159:

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

αιντε σαν χορευουν τα γαρδελια.... :: 
απαιχτο βιντεακι!!! :Party0003:

----------


## dimitris_patra

> αιντε σαν χορευουν τα γαρδελια....


απαιχτο βιντεακι!!! :Party0003: 


.......το κάναμε με τον Κώστα με χιουμοριστική διάθεση!!!! :winky:

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

και καλα κανατε, μου φτιαξατε την διαθεση. :Happy0159:

----------

